#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Линия преемственности

## Bugotak

Всем доброго времени суток!

У меня просьба ко всем знающим - опишите мне  линию преемственности и тех кто держит учение Гелугпа по сегодняшний день. Может я не совсем правильно выражаюсь, но думаю знающие меня поймут.  :Smilie:  Извиняюсь если это выглядит глупым вопросом.  :Frown:

----------


## Lungrig

не конкретный вопрос. в гелуг 3 основные тантры со своими линиями передач и линия передачи махамудры

----------


## Кунсанг

Линия происходит от Атиши. Дромтонпа его ученик и переводчик. Затем линия преемственности Гелуг. Но Гелуг вобрала в себя все лучшее говорится что есть в других школах, поскольку Лама Цонкапа отобрал все лучшее что есть во всех линиях и создал систему Гелуг.

----------

Нико (17.02.2012)

----------


## Choi

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> У меня просьба ко всем знающим - опишите мне  линию преемственности и тех кто держит учение Гелугпа по сегодняшний день. Может я не совсем правильно выражаюсь, но думаю знающие меня поймут.  Извиняюсь если это выглядит глупым вопросом.


*Учители широкой деятельности.*

Майтрея
1	Асанга
2	Васубандху
3	Арья Вимуктасена
4	Бхаданта Вимуктасена
5	Парамасена
6	Винитасена
7	Вайрочана (Шантаракшита)
8	Харибхадра
9	Кусали-старший
10	Кусали-младший
11	Суварнадвипа
12	Атиша
13	Дром Тонпа


*Учители глубокого видения.*

Манджугхоша
1	Арья Нагарджуна
2	Арьядэва
3	Буддапалита
4	Чандракирти
5	Шантидэва
6	Видьякокила-старший
7	Видьякокила-младший
8	Атиша
9	Дром Тонпа


*Учители Ламрима в школе Кадампа.*

Гонбава (dgon pa ba dbang phyug rgyal mtshan)
1	Нэузурба (sne'u zur pa ye shes 'bar)
2	Такмапа Кава Дарсенг (thag та ра ka ba dar seng)
3	Лходак Намка Сенге (lho brag nam mkha' seng ge)
4	Кенчен Намка Гьялпо (mkhan chen nam mkha' rgyal po)
5	Сенге Сангпо (seng ge bzang po)
6	Токме Сангпо (rgyal sras thogs med bzang po)
7	Намка Гьялцен (lho brag grub chen nam mkha' rgyal mtshan)


*Учители основных текстов в школе Кадампа.*

Потоба (ро to ba rin chen gsal)
1	Шарава (sha ra ba yon tan grags)
2	Чекава ('chad kha ba ye shes rdo rje)
3	Чилъбупа Чойки Гьялцен (spyil bu pa chos kyi rgyal mtshan)
4	Лхалунги Ванчуг (lha lunggi dbang phyug)
5	Лха Довэ Гонпо (lha 'groba'i mgon po)
6	Сангченпа Дарма Сонам (zings chen pa dar ma bsod nams)
7	Цонава (mtso sna ba shes rab bzang po)
8	Мондрапа Цултим Таши (mon grwa pa tsul khrims bkra shis)
9	Чойкьяб Санпо (grwa skor mkhan chen chos skyabs bzang po)


*Учители наставлений Кадампы.*

Чэнгава (spyan snga tsul khrims 'bar)
1	Шонну-о (gzhon nu 'od)
2	Шоннудаг (dgyer sgom chen po gzhon nu grags pa)
3	Сангье Бонтон (gsang rgyas dbon ston)
4	Намка Гьялпо (nam mkha' rgyal po)
5	Сенге Сангпо (seng ge bzang po)
6	Токме Сангпо (rgyal sras thogs med bzang po)
7	Намка Гьялцен (lho brag grub chen nam mkha' rgyal mtshan)


*Линия передачи "Шестнадцать капель".*

Атиша
1	Дром Тонпа ('brom ston rgyal ba'i 'byung gnas)
2	Нгог Легпэ Шейраб (ngog legs pa'i shes rab)
3	Нгарипа Шейраб Гьялцен (mnga' ris pa shes rab rgyal mtshan)
4	Пучунгва Шонну Гьялцен (phu chung ba gzhon nu rgyal mtshan)
5	Камапа Ринчен Гьялцен (ka та ра rin chen rgyal mtshan)
6	Жангтон Дарма Гьялцен (zhang ston dar ma rgyal mtshan)
7	Табкава Жанчуб Санпо (stabs ka ba byang chub bzang po)
8	Табкава Намка Ринчен (stabs ka ba nam mkha' rin chen)
9	Дром Шонну Лодро ('brom gzhon nu blo gros)
10	Нартанг Кенчен Нима Гьялцен (snar thang mkhan chen nyi ma rgyal mtshan)
11	Линкапа Жанчуб Ринчен (gling kha pa byang chub rin chen)
12	Галунпа Риги Дагпо (rga lung pa rigs kyi bdag po)
13	Галунпа Жанчуб Пэл (rga lung pa byang chub dpal)
14	Ньюкпэй Лопён Сонам Осэр (nyug pa'i slob dpon bsod nams 'od zer)
15	Гонгон Чусерва Санге Санпо (gos ngon chu ser ba sangs rgyas bzang po)
16	Чадрелва Сонам Санпо (bya bral ba bsod nams bzang po)
17	Лама Пэлдэнва (bla ma dpal ldan pa)
18	Такцанг Кенчен Намка Осэр (stag tsang mkhan chen nam mkha' 'od zer)
19	Нгапа ченпо Нгаванг Лобсан Гьяцо (lnga ра chen po ngag dbang blo bzang rgya mtsho)


Линий передачи махамудры и шести йог много, надо смотреть конкретно традицию монастыря.

*Линия устной передачи махамудры монастыря Ганден.*

Ваджрадхара
1	Манджугхоша
2	Чже Цонкапа (rje tzong kha pa)
3	Кхедруп (mkhas grub dge legs dpal bzang)
4	Басо Чойки Гьялцен (ba so chos kyi rgyal mtshan)
5	Дубчен Чойки Дордже (grub chen chos kyi rdo rje)
6	Энсапа Лобсан Дондуп (dben sa ра blo bzang don grub)
7	Кхедруп Сангье Еше (mkhas grub sangs rgyas ye shes)
8	Панчен Лобсан Чогьен (pan chen blo bzang chos kyi rgyal mtshan)
9      Друнгпа Цондуй Гьялцен (drung pa brtson 'grus rgyal mtshan)
10	Друнгпа Тапукпа Дамчо Гьялцен (drung pa rta phug pa dam chos rgyal mtshan)
11	Друпканба Гелег Гьяцо (sgrub khang pa dge legs rgya mtsho)
12	Кардо Сопа Гьяцо (mkhar rdo bzod pa rgya mtsho)
13	Пурчог Наванг Чжампа (phur lcogs ngag dbang byams pa)
14	Чжамьян Шепа Джигме Вангпо ('jam dbyangs bzhad pa 'jigs med dbang po)
15	Гунтангпа Кончог Тенпи Донме (gung thang pa dkon mchog bstan pa'i sgron me)
16	Чже Ратнадхваджа (rje ratna dhwa dza)
17	Дубчен Нгойдуб Рабтен (grub chen dngos grub rab brtan)
18	Йонзин Гендун Гьяцо (yongs 'dzin dge 'dun rgya mtsho)
19	Нгаванг Кенраб Пэлден Тенпи Нима (ngag dbang mkhyen rab dpal ldan bstan pa'i nyi ma)


Некоторые линии передачи тантр.

*Линия передачи Гухьясамаджи.*

Гухьясамаджа
1	Ратнамати
2	Ваджрапани
3	Индрабхути
4	Нагайогини
5	Висукальпа
6	Сараха
7	Нагарджуна
8	Матангипа
9	Тилопа
10	Наропа
11	Марпа
12	Долги Цуртон Ванги Дордже (dol gyi mtsur ston dbang gi rdo rje)
13	Контон Гэбакирти ('khon ston gad pa kirti)
14	Чагангва Сонам Ринчен (bya sgang ba bsod nams rin chen)
15	Миньяк Турхлава Цултим Кьяб (mi nyag thur lha ba tsul khrims skyabs)
16	Гьякар Танпева Пагпа Кьяб (rgya mkhar thang spe ba 'phags pa skyabs)
17	Сэрдинпа Шонну-о (gser sdings pa gzhon nu 'od)
18	Магединпа Чойку Осэр (mag ge sdings pa chos sku 'od zer)
19	Чжоцова Пагпа-о (jo 'tso ba 'phags pa 'od)
20	Бутон Ринчендуб (bu ston rin chen grub)
21	Кьюнгпо Лхепа Шонну Сонам (khyung ро lhas pa gzhon nu bsod nams)
22	Чже Цонкапа


*Линия передачи Шри Чакрасамвары.*

Чакрасамвара
1	Луипа
2	Дарика
3	Гхантапада
4	Курмапада
5	Джаландхара
6	Кришнапада
7	Гухьяпада
8	Виджаяпада
9	Тилопа
10	Наропа
11	Памтингпа-старший (Абхаякирти; тиб.: 'jig med grags)
11	Памтингпа-младший (Вагишвара; тиб.: ngag gi dbang phyug)
12	Локья Шераб Цек (klog skya shes rab brtzegs)
13	Мэл-лоцава Лодро Драк (mal lo tsa ba blo gros grags)
14	Сачен Кунга Ньинбо (sa chen kun dga' snying po)
15	Сонам Цемо (bsod nams rtze mo)
16	Дракпа Гьялцен (grags ра rgyal mtshan)
17	Сакья пандита Кунга Гьялцен (sa skya pandi ta kun dga' rgyal mtshan)
18	Пагба-лама (phags pa bla ma)
19	Шангтон Кончок Пэл (zhang ston dkon mchog dpal)
20	Наза Драгпугпа (па bza' brag phug pa)
21	Сонам Гьялцен (dsod nams rgyal mtshan)
22	Чже Цонкапа


*Линия передачи Ваджрайогини.*
Вначале передача шла по линии Сакья.

1.    Dorje Chos (Vajradharma)
2.    Dorje Naljorma (Vajrayogini)
3.    Mahasiddha Naropa	 
4. & 5.    Phamtingpa Brothers
6.    Sherab Tsegpa	
7.    Mal Lotsawa Lodro Dragpa
8.    Sachen Kunga Nyingpo
9.    Lobpon Sonam Tsemo
10.   Sakya Jetsun Dragpa Gyaltsen
11.   Sakya Pandita Kunga Gyaltsen
12.   Dromton Phagpa Lodro Gyaltsen
13.   Konchog Pal
14.   Naza Drugpa Sonam Pal
15.   Lama Dampa Sonam Gyaltsen
16.   Yarlungpa Sengge Gyaltsen
17.   Sonam Gyalchog Wang
18.   Jamyang Namkha Gyaltsen (Sakya Dagchen)
19.   Lodro Gyaltsen (Gygarba)
20.   Kunzang Chokyi Nyima (Doringpa)
21.   Tsarchen Losal Gyatso
22.   Jamyang Khyentse Wangchuk
23.   Labsum Gyaltsen
24.   Wangchuk Rabten
25.   Kagyurpa Gonpo Sonam Choden
26.   Rinchen Sonam Shedrub (Shalu Khenchen)
27.   Khen Rabjampa Ngawang Lhundrup
28.   Morchen Kunga Lhundrup
29.   Nesarwa Kunga Lekpa Jungnay

Здесь одна ветвь пошла в Гелуг.

*Передачи Ваджрайогини в Гелуг.*


30.   Bodrug Losal Phuntsok
31.   Chetsun Tenzin Trinley
32.   Kagyurpa Ganden Tenzin
33.   Ganden Dhargyey
34.   Ngulchu Dharmabhadra
35.   Yangchen Drupey Dorje (Losang Choepel)
36.   Losang Jigme Wangpo
37.   Phabongkhapa Dechen Nyingpo
38.   Losang Yeshe Tenzin Gyatso (Trijang)
39.   Gehlek Rinpoche


*Линия передачи Ваджрабхайравы (Ямантаки).*

1    Манджушри.
2    Ваджрабхайрава.
3:   Джняна Дакини.
4:   Лалитаваджра.
5:   Амогаваджра.
6:   Джнянакара.
7:   Падмаваджра.
8:   Дипамкара Ракшита.
9:   Ра-Лоцава Дордже-Драг.
10:  Ра-Чоцраб.
11:  Ра-Еше Ценгге.
12:  Ра-Бум Ценгге.
13:  Джа-Лоцава Намгьял Дордже.
14:  Ронгпа Шераб Ценгге.
15:  Еше Палба.
16:  Дондруб Ринчен.
17:  Цонкапа Лоцанг Драгпа.
18:  Кхедрубдже Гелег Палзанг.
19:  Шераб Ценге.
20:  Палден Зангпо.
21:  Джамьянг Гендун Пхел.
22:  Таши Пхаг.
23:  Цамдруб Гьятцо.
24:  Тзондру Пхаг.
25:  Дорже Зангпо.
26:  Цангье Гьятцо.
27:  Лоцанг Чокьи Гьялцен.
28:  Кончог Гьялтцан.
29:  Лоцанг Еше.
30:  Калцанг Гьятцо.
31:  Ролпаи Дордже.
32:  Нгаванг Тцулкрим.
33:  Бьяанг Чоцфел.
34:  Драгри Лобзанг Чоцбьёр.
35:  Лоцанг Лунгтог Тензин Тринлей.
36:  Лоцанг Тенпа Чойфел.
37:  Пабонкапа Дечен Ньингпо.
38:  Линг Ринпоче Тубтен Лунгтог Тензин Тринлей.
39:  Его Святейшество 14 Далай Лама Тензин Гьяцо.

----------

Joy (05.02.2012), Lungrig (01.02.2012), Tong Po (01.02.2012), Алексей Т (17.02.2012), Вангдраг (03.02.2012), Вова Л. (01.02.2012), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.03.2016), Дондог (19.07.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (01.02.2012), Кунсанг (01.02.2012), лесник (17.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.02.2012), Оскольд (17.02.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (01.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Колесник

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> 
> У меня просьба ко всем знающим - опишите мне  линию преемственности и тех кто держит учение Гелугпа по сегодняшний день. Может я не совсем правильно выражаюсь, но думаю знающие меня поймут.  Извиняюсь если это выглядит глупым вопросом.


А Вам зачем? :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

* И линия передачи Дзогчен*
Emperor Tri Song-detsen 
Shantarakshita - Kamalashila 
Guru Rinpoche Padmasambhava 
(Kadro Nyingtig)

Early 14th C.

Longchenpa 
(Zabmo Nyingtig) 
Southern Treasure Lineage
Late 14th C.

Rigdzin Godem Jey 
Northern Treasure Lineage

Early 15th C.

Ratna Lingpa 
(Nyingma Gyubum)

Late 17th C.

Dalai Lama V 
(Mindro Trichen as head of Northern Lineage)
Namgyal + Nechung


Late 18th C.
Jigmey Lingpa 
(Longchen Nyingtig)

Dodrubchen I 
(Longchen Ngondro)

Early 19th C.	
Kongtrul 
Jamyang-kyentsey-wangpo 
Mipam 
(Rimey)


Late 19th C.	
Peltrul 
(Kunzang Lamey Zhellung) 
Dodrubchen III

Late 20th C.	
His Holiness the Fourteenth Dalai Lama

----------

Кунсанг (05.02.2012)

----------


## Bugotak

> *Учители широкой деятельности.*
> 
> Майтрея
> 1    Асанга
> 2    Васубандху
> 3    Арья Вимуктасена
> 4    Бхаданта Вимуктасена
> 5    Парамасена
> 6    Винитасена
> ...



Спасибо огромное за столь полный ответ!!!!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> * И линия передачи Дзогчен*
> Emperor Tri Song-detsen 
> Shantarakshita - Kamalashila 
> Guru Rinpoche Padmasambhava


Какое-то странное у вас начало, Трисонг Децен вообще-то был одним из 25 учеников Падмасамбхавы, а линия передачи Дзогчен такая:
Самантабхадра - Ваджрасаттва - Гараб Дордже - Шри Сингха - Манджушримитра - Вималамитра - Падмасамбхава.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.02.2012), Вантус (20.02.2012), Дифо (11.03.2012), лесник (17.02.2012)

----------


## Choi

> * И линия передачи Дзогчен*
> Emperor Tri Song-detsen 
> Shantarakshita - Kamalashila 
> Guru Rinpoche Padmasambhava ...


А кто и какие линии Дзогчен в монастырях Гелуг передаёт в наше время? Я о таких не слышал. Знаю что в Гелук есть линия Чод, переданная лично Падмасамбхавой, далее переданная в Кагью, в частности Третьему Кармапе.

*О линии Чод*  монастыря Самдринг (цитата по Кьябдже Сонг Ринпоче):

"Существуют две линии практики Чод - дальняя и близкая. Дальняя имеет два раздела: Пространства и Глубины.
Дальняя линия Пространства начинается от Шакьямуни, переходит к Майтрейе, Асанге, Васубандху и в итоге к Ламе Цонкапе. Дальняя линия Глубины начинается от Шакьямуни и Манджушри, Нагарджуны и Арьядевы и также восходит к Дже Цонкапе. 
Близкая линия начинается от Ваджрадары, переходит к Манджушри и Паво Дордже. Эта линия также включает Дже Цонкапу, который много практиковал Чод. Со временем эта линия передачи перешла к Первому Панчен Ламе и в настоящее время её держателем является Сонг Ринпоче.
Среди практикующих близкой линии - Гьялва Энсапа и Дхармаваджра.
Дхармаваджра, в действительности всё ещё жив, но обычные существа не способны воспринять его. Эта линия также включает ближайших учеников Дже Цонкапы. Эти трое ваджрных братьев всё ещё живы в Тибете: рядом с Лхассой, Талепа и Панамом. Некоторые счастливые практикующие способны напрямую видеть их...
Один из ваджрных братьев учеников Дже Цонкапы получил особенный текст от Дакини. *Этот текст был от Гуру Ринпоче.* Этот ученик, *Санге Йеше дал текст Третьему Кармапе*, но многие последователи школы нингмапа не знают о нём. 
Среди других учителей близкой линии, Дхармаваджра (Друбчен Чо Дордже) всё ещё жив и живёт на горе Панам в Тибете. Эта гора является настоящим дворцом, мандалой Гухьясамаджи. На восточной стороне горы Панам есть пещера с водопадом. В определённое время, когда вода падает кому-то на голову и затем касается земли она превращалась в реликвии. Обычно, если эта вода попадала на землю, она исчезала, как только к ней пытались прикоснуться. Эта пещера, называемая Пемасемуч - место паломничества в провинции Цанг.
Гьялва Энсапа или Энса Лосанг Дондруб также является одним из учителей близкой линии. Ближайшим учеником Гьялва Энсапы был Кхедруб Сангье Йеше, который также является держателем близкой линии этой практики Чод. Кьедруб Сангье Йеше не перерождался, а Гьялва Энсапа однако, переродился как Первый Панчен Лама Лосанг Чоки Гьялцен. Лосанг Чоки Гьялцен сочинил текст практики Чод - Врата для ищущих освобождение. Лосанг Намгьял, особенный ученик Лосанга Чоки Гьялцена, который передал эту практику Чод будущему воплощению Лосанга Чоки Гьялцена по имени Лосанг Йеше, написал тот текст, который мы и используем.
Эти учения Чод со временем перешли к наставнику Восьмого Далай Ламы, Качену Йеше Гьялцену, написавшему комментарии на практику. Лосанг Намгьял написал текст, который мы используем, а Качен Йеше Гьялцен составл комментарий к практике. Далее, близкая линия перешла к Кьябже Пхабонке от Мочонга Ринпоче, получившего видения Ченрезика. Его Святейшество Сонг Ринпоче также получил эти учения Чод от Мочонга Ринпоче.
Монастырь Самдринг является главным монастырём, имеющий связь с данной  практикой Чод. Он находился в провинции Кьеронг, но сейчас заново отстроен в Непале. Этот монастырь знаменит своими подлинными ритуалами. Они сохранили свою чистоту, поскольку основателем монастыря был высоко реализованный мастер, Лосанг Намгьял.

----------

Дифо (11.03.2012), Дондог (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2012)

----------

